#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Samsung Laptop External Monitor issue

## sabaii sabaii

My friend put his fist through his laptop screen, don't ask :Smile: 

Anyhow, as a temporary fix, I put a VGA lead in the Samsung laptop and attached it to an external monitor. 

However, the stupid thing won't recognize it.

The laptop screen has had it so I can't get into any settings

Are there any function keys I can press, to get it to use the external monitor

Cheers












Sent from my iPhone :kma:

----------


## Butterfly

yep, look for some icons with a screen and it's something like "alt" or "ctrl-alt" and that key

----------


## FailSafe

I just bought a Samsung laptop- I will check it later today when I get home.

----------


## Jesus Jones

On my Samsung it is 'FN Key' plus F4 to active external monitor.

It is the same for my Samsung Netbook and Laptop.

Don't think it's alt or ctrl

----------


## armstrong

does he have a 'Fn' key.  I have to press that and one of the F2, F3 or F5 keys.  Can't remember which..

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Jesus. You are a genius, thanks heaps

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Close but no cigar butterfly

You too armstrong

----------


## Butterfly

> On my Samsung it is 'FN Key' plus F4 to active external monitor.
> 
> It is the same for my Samsung Netbook and Laptop.
> 
> Don't think it's alt or ctrl


that sounds about right, FN F4 seems to be also on my laptop

remember needing to press some other keys at boot time to force it to switch, so adding ALT or CTRL might not hurt if FN alone doesn't work

----------


## FailSafe

Try pressing the Windows icon key and tap 'P'.

Edit- never mind- I see you already got it.

----------


## alwarner

I've got a Samsung laptop here, it's fn and F4 on mine mate.

----------


## Bettyboo

If your friend ever buys a Fujitsu then he will need to press F + F10.

Just sayin, like...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If your friend ever buys a Fujitsu then he will need to press F + F10.
> 
> Just sayin, like...


And on Dell it's Fn+F8.

----------


## Bettyboo

Now this is becoming as useful thread...  :Smile: 

Acer: ?

HP: ?

Etc: ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I just phoned my friend, he says he has tried fn and f4 to no avail, although the f4 button does have the 2 screens,

He is probably as retarded pc wise as a certain posteiur on here though

----------


## FailSafe

Did you try what I recommended (Windows icon key + P)?  That's exactly what it said to do on my Samsung laptop when I checked the external monitor settings a couple hours ago.

----------


## Fondles

> Now this is becoming as useful thread... 
> 
> HP: ?


Fn+F7

----------


## Butterfly

> If your friend ever buys a Fujitsu then he will need to press F + F10.
> 
> Just sayin, like...


on my old HP, it's actually FN F3

----------


## Butterfly

> He is probably as retarded pc wise as a certain posteiur on here though


it's not nice of speaking of yourself like this

did he try ALT FN F4 or CTRL-FN F4 etc... to active the switch at boot time ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

If it doesn't have the OEM version of Windows on it any more, then it may not work regardless.

Even one of Buttplug's legendary registry hacks won't fix it.

 :Smile:

----------


## spudge

> Even one of Buttplug's legendary registry hacks won't fix it.


Buttplug has the uncanny ability to make even the most inept computer user look like Alan fokking Turing by comparison.

----------


## alwarner

does this thing at least have a vga socket?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> does this thing at least have a vga socket?



Well if you had to take a wild guess......




> Anyhow, as a temporary fix, I put a VGA lead in the Samsung laptop and attached it to an external monitor.


 :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

ha ha fuck off you and your pesky reading threads.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Spoke to him agaiin earlier, he has a bios password and the external monitor won't open until after you have put the pw in, which he can't see

----------


## Fondles

Why does he need to enter a Bios PW just to boot the thing up ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I don't umderstand why that doesn't show on the monitor either

----------


## blue

> Spoke to him agaiin earlier, he has a bios password and the external monitor won't open until after you have put the pw in, which he can't see


isn't the cursor  waiting at   login box when you start up , even if it cannot be seen , so 
can't he just type the password  in and  press enter ?





> When you hook up a laptop to an external monitor you have to press a few buttons in order to change the output from the internal monitor screen to an external monitor. To do this start u your laptop, and press and hold the function key which is the letters "fn" inside a box. Press and hold this with the corresponding F# key that has the monitor symbol, which may look like this " lOl " or some variation of that. This happened to my brother's old laptop, he broke the screen and I just hooked it up to an external monitor and it worked fine. It may not kick on right away with mine, what mine does is it starts up on the external screen then dispears when you log onto the computer, so what I do is I log on, I just type my password because once the log on screen kicks on it automatically puts the cursor in the password box, so I put in my password and I press the function key; "fn" and I press and hold it with F4 which is my external monitor key, then after a few seconds my external monitor kicks back on. Hope this helps!!


External Monitor to broken laptop screen HELP [Solved] | Kioskea.net

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Ahh, cheers for that Blue. I think you are onto something there.

I think the guy above is referring to Windows log in password

Maybe the BIOS doesn't leave the cursor inside

----------


## Jesus Jones

^Do you want your green back?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Haha, no.you are right with the keys, He is most likely entering the wrong password in the Bios, he's probably damaged the keyboard too

----------


## Butterfly

your friend sounds like a Neanderthal, is he related to harryb ?

let him cake, retards like that need to have a hard time with computers

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Haha, he rang me about 8 times., I should have gave him the advice off your post, he wouldn't't have bothered me again then. If he calls today I will explain the intricacies of registry editing

----------


## Butterfly

^ good call,

----------


## baldrick

pull hard drive , put in USB enclosure and buy 8k baht PC

----------


## harrybarracuda

OK, now that Baldrick's nailed it, tell us how he put his fist through his screen.

 :Smile:

----------


## spudge

> tell us how he put his fist through his screen


He was trying to edit the registry manually from a tip he read on the algerian intergoogles.

----------


## baldrick

I favour the jerking off in the hong nam with too much vigour scenario - as this will be why butters bought the veiwsonic android tab

----------


## harrybarracuda

Aaaah you reckon he did it coming off a particularly vigourous money shot, eh?

 :Smile:

----------


## spudge

> let him cake


"Let him cake"?? Is this some sort of new Marie AntoiButtPlugette alternative to reg hacks?




> retards like that need to have a hard time with computers


You seem to have a pretty hard time with computers too, do you ever wonder why that might be?

----------


## baldrick

> You seem to have a pretty hard time with computers too, do you ever wonder why that might be?


PEBKAC issue

----------


## Butterfly

> You seem to have a pretty hard time with computers too


only when it's a Mac POS, and only because the interface is too gay, even for me

probably works fine on closet homos and beta males,

----------


## VocalNeal

> pull hard drive , put in USB enclosure and buy 8k baht PC


I need one of these any recommendations? Do I have to get a full sized tower?

I realize it is not rocket science but I am trying to avoid wadding through Pantip.

----------


## baldrick

^ do you have a monitor , keyboard and mouse ?

----------


## VocalNeal

Yes Just need the tower or...

----------

